# help with pricing commercial sidewalks (pictures)



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

i am bidding on a few commercial lots rate will be seasonal contract one of them is just sidewalks just looking for an opinion on pricing no salt just blow sidewalks probably going to take me 3 passes with a blower in front of the building and one maybe two pass on the side alleyways . the front of the building starts where i am taking the picture and ends at the black gate

for salt i charge .20 cents a pound and a apl;ication fee for this property of 25usd


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The problem is when the plows come by and dump all the snow on the walks.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Where are you supposed to put the snow? Do you have to haul it away after a large storm?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Bossman 92;1656352 said:


> Where are you supposed to put the snow? Do you have to haul it away after a large storm?


Exactly, you need to figure out hauling that crud out of there.

I say, get a mini-skid with a blower attachment and a bucket to load a truck to get it out of there.

....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I wouldn't put salt on a walk or the paver walk I would figure in Icemelt


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree. No more than its gonna take I would figure using a premium ice melter.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Our "downtown jobs" we push towards the curb and then make cuts through the snowbanks for pedestrian traffic.


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

Longae29;1656417 said:


> Our "downtown jobs" we push towards the curb and then make cuts through the snowbanks for pedestrian traffic.


I priced it today at 1200 for the season not including salt and yes the snow will be pushed towards the curb and cuts made for walkway they did not want a price on removal they gave specific instruction where to push just didn't want to come in to low for my bid


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Itsdoubletime;1656286 said:


> i am bidding on a few commercial lots rate will be seasonal contract one of them is just sidewalks just looking for an opinion on pricing *no salt* just blow sidewalks probably going to take me 3 passes with a blower in front of the building and one maybe two pass on the side alleyways . the front of the building starts where i am taking the picture and ends at the black gate
> 
> *for salt i charge .20 cents a pound* and a apl;ication fee for this property of 25usd


Your post is kind of confusing for reasons I outlined in red above.

Not sure where in NY you are but by the end of the year I believe you will wish you had tripled that price at the very least. Sometimes a small job is to big to bid on.


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

REAPER;1656621 said:


> Your post is kind of confusing for reasons I outlined in red above.
> 
> Not sure where in NY you are but by the end of the year I believe you will wish you had tripled that price at the very least. Sometimes a small job is to big to bid on.


Tripled what price the salting price or the 1200 I quoted . You think 1200 was to low ? I thought that was in the high end


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

Itsdoubletime;1656625 said:


> Tripled what price the salting price or the 1200 I quoted . You think 1200 was to low ? I thought that was in the high end


They want salt but I was just looking to see if anyone had a ballpark on just the job without salt . At the salt price I'm making 7 bucks on each bag I use plus the application fee every time I have to salt .. Mayb I should have upped the price a bit on salting I guess


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You should come up with one price per ap for salting. Never charge by the pound. Figure what it will cost T&M for you and double that. $7 mark up on a bag of salt is wayyy low. 

You are taking all the risk of slip n falls for a very low price and what will end up being a lot of work. 
Again not sure where in NY you are ,but in Buffalo you would be the low baller extraordinarie at that price.


----------



## Itsdoubletime (Jul 2, 2013)

REAPER;1656631 said:


> You should come up with one price per ap for salting. Never charge by the pound. Figure what it will cost T&M for you and double that. $7 mark up on a bag of salt is wayyy low.
> 
> You are taking all the risk of slip n falls for a very low price and what will end up being a lot of work.
> Again not sure where in NY you are ,but in Buffalo you would be the low baller extraordinarie at that price.


Thanks for the advice I guess you live and learn I'll have to adjust my price a bit next time I've been plowing for a while just never took on commercial accounts so estimating salting is new to me any other info would be appreciated def not in this business to low ball I'm here to make money thanks again for the input


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to know where all the snow in the alley ways is going to go. You get a big snow storm and have 12" down through there, and it will need to go somewhere.


----------

